# De-gassing



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I bought the 5 bag filter sample selection from HasBean, have stored them in the freezer(taped over valve).

My question is this, what is the best way to de-gas the beans? Should I just remove the tape and leave the bag out unopened for say a week then try using the beans. Or do you remove the tape and store them in an airtight container to de-gas? I am presuming that the first option is the best and then once opened store them in an airtight container.

Also has anyone else tried the filter selection pack? Any tips on how long to de-gas each type of bean? I actually found that my last batch of Rave Italian tasted better after nearly two weeks of being opened.

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm "a freezer" and I just remove the tape and leave the bag to warm up and degass narurally.

My experience with Rave also suggests leaving beans 10-14 days after roast to get the best out of them.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My Opinion only . I've used most hasbean through IMM at 5 days onwards for espresso ( sometimes less ) Straight away for filter...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> My Opinion only . I've used most hasbean through IMM at 5 days onwards for espresso ( sometimes less ) Straight away for filter...


Rave usually go for a darker roast than Hasbean who tend to produce a fruitier taste from their beans IMHO. I've found the darker the roast the longer the resting time needed.

Ian


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, what about in a container while de-gassing or just in the bag until opened?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The bag functions perfectly to release any gases, if you think about it, that's what it's designed to do.

Ian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you visited a well respected cafe, and asked for a certain shot and they went to the deep freeze and pulled the beans out of a measured dosing container, would you buy the drink?

Why do you buy more beans than you can use, within the standard approach to drinking fresh beans, thats fresh as in non stale.

The answer is because you are all driven by the need to obtain value in your purchase. If you bought a 250 gm bag and let us just say it cost you £10 delivered you are going to get 16 x 15 gm shots at a cost of 62p per shot. That is a hell of a lot less than buying from a cafe and you get optimum coffee every time.

I cannot agree with freezing coffee. Just buy what you need. Would you buy a fresh chicken, then freeze it?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If you visited a well respected cafe, and asked for a certain shot and they went to the deep freeze and pulled the beans out of a measured dosing container, would you buy the drink?
> 
> Why do you buy more beans than you can use, within the standard approach to drinking fresh beans, thats fresh as in non stale.
> 
> ...


+1 for that!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Thanks guys, what about in a container while de-gassing or just in the bag until opened?


You don't need to rest or degass filter/manual brewed coffee, you may have to grind a bit finer than usual, but get stuck straight in.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> If you visited a well respected cafe, and asked for a certain shot and they went to the deep freeze and pulled the beans out of a measured dosing container, would you buy the drink?
> 
> Why do you buy more beans than you can use, within the standard approach to drinking fresh beans, thats fresh as in non stale.
> 
> ...


Why, when there is no appreciable difference in the coffee (opinion, obviously) would you not chose to reduce the cost of your coffee?

Do you also only realistically waste 10gm of coffee per 250gm bag?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are careful, why would you not be able to pull that number of shots from a 250 gm bag?

If you are of the opinion that freezing your coffee does not interfere with the quality aspect, then amen.....but you are not going to convince me I am afraid


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you are of the opinion that freezing your coffee does not interfere with the quality aspect, then amen.....but you are not going to convince me I am afraid


Perhaps that's the issue, your mind is set & not open to the possibility that freezing might work? The freeze/no freeze debate has been raging for yonks & there are still divided yet valid opinions on both sides.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Dylan said:


> ...Do you also only realistically waste 10gm of coffee per 250gm bag?


Not if you use a big on-demand conic!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Do you also only realistically waste 10gm of coffee per 250gm bag?


That's why i chose the EK...by 2050 it'll have paid for itself but reducing wastage



dfk41 said:


> Would you buy a fresh chicken, then freeze it?


If it was a good deal but i wouldn't use it before it went off then yep. Used to buy my meat for the month wholesale, portion it up then freeze it. Defrost as needed.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Perhaps that's the issue, your mind is set & not open to the possibility that freezing might work? The freeze/no freeze debate has been raging for yonks & there are still divided yet valid opinions on both sides.


I used to freeze coffee ten years ago. I then went onto using vacuum pack bags which was FAR better, but in the ennd, I came to the opinion that if you buy what you can reasonably drink then it ends the issue of storage. I home roasted for 7 years as well, and then came to the conclusion, that personally, I could not produce anything like the consistency of the professional roasters


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> If you are careful, why would you not be able to pull that number of shots from a 250 gm bag?
> 
> If you are of the opinion that freezing your coffee does not interfere with the quality aspect, then amen.....but you are not going to convince me I am afraid


Assuming you have a marker on your grinder for that specific bean, that you have already spent the coffee dialling in previous I'm sure you could get minimum wastage. But with retention and dialling in for the specific age of the bean and the moisture in the air you would be hard pressed to get to just 10g wastage on a new 250g bag, certainly something I have never close to achieved.

The freezing thing fair enough, we all have our opinions on everything I guess as as above there has been plenty said freeze/dont freeze issue already.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Assuming you have a marker on your grinder for that specific bean, that you have already spent the coffee dialling in previous I'm sure you could get minimum wastage. But with retention and dialling in for the specific age of the bean and the moisture in the air you would be hard pressed to get to just 10g wastage on a new 250g bag, certainly something I have never close to achieved.


The amount of shots you pull is irrelevant. the point I am making, is why make life difficult for yourself? Personally, I never open more than one bag at a time. I open it, stick it in and adjust it, then move on. I know which coffees I enjoy so rarely have to make much adjustment. therefore less wasteage. If you want to single dose and have several bags open at a time, thats your problem!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> The amount of shots you pull is irrelevant. the point I am making, is why make life difficult for yourself? Personally, I never open more than one bag at a time. I open it, stick it in and adjust it, then move on. I know which coffees I enjoy so rarely have to make much adjustment. therefore less wasteage. If you want to single dose and have several bags open at a time, thats your problem!


I only ever have one bag open, but I also one drink 1-3 coffees a day, depending on if I am at home or not. So I can't chuck the whole bag in the grinder as it would go stale.

Anyway, many a pointless point made, horses for courses and all that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I only ever have one bag open, but I also one drink 1-3 coffees a day, depending on if I am at home or not. So I can't chuck the whole bag in the grinder as it would go stale.
> 
> Anyway, many a pointless point made, horse for courses and all that.


But even at 1 - 3 coffees a day, once the bag is open, just fold it over and use a clothes peg. It will not stale that quickly. No need to freeze. I often have a kilo bag open and it takes about one week or so to drink.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I love it when a pointless point is made, there must be a word to describe this.









Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Takes me between 3-5 weeks for a kg, depending on if I am working (less if I am) so they go in a sealed Kilner in the freezer if they are going to be around a while.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Every time you open the jar, the exposure to air will begin the degassing again, even if it is just minutely, meaning the rest of your beans are sitting in the waster gas produced, which is exactly why we went onto vacuum sealing as you draw all the air out vis the valve


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Delux-Vacuum-Sealer-Re-usable-zip-lock/dp/B00E1SBQOQ/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1423569812&sr=8-14&keywords=vacuum+sealers

This sort of thing might just work now


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I was reading about them recently. I may give them a go at some point, but I dont have a problem with my current storage solution, so its a buy for when I have money to spend on trying other things.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I buy a load, let them de-gas and bang them into the freezer.

Buying 250g bags is a complete waste of time IMO so I buy 500g and kg bags, must have wasted about 200g last week when I got confused with my grinder setting:mad: I think I'm a tad dyslexic or similar thought that I was turning the wheel anti-clockwise and kept turning it clockwise, coffee was sh ! te for about a day so now I open a kg bag and make very slight minute adjustments to the grind every other day to keep the shots consistent.

There's two of us drinking espresso and it takes a good week to get through a kg bag of beans, I'm dosing at 18g and have at least three a day day, my son is the same.


----------

